# ...are you brave enough to figure out?



## LaraSoti

Well hello, hello.

I guess I never liked to write about myself, but it somehow always impose.
I'm a girl from Serbia. For those who are not sure, well you can google it I guess 
Most of the time I'm pretty lost, so I'm looking for the answers in writing. I do think it's saving my life.
My mother language is not English so I guess my grammer isn't the best. Like to say about me:
activist, lunatic, dreamer with her head in her hands, gummy bears lover. Also I do find a lot of inpiration and comfort in music.

About my writing:
Well I do read a lot. Next year (I hope) I will be a student of world literature, yey. I do love horror stories. Also realistic or maybe I can say painfully realisticl staff to read. What I read have a lot of influence on what I write. So yea. I don't use cenzure. Sometimes you can find swear words in my writing, not because I'm rude, It's just because I felt like that in the moment. I don't write when I'm happy. Weird.

In past year I'm writing almost only poetry, but I do have a lot prose and short stories.
You'll find a lot of anger in my staff. It's just the way I'm dealing with eveything around me.
I do love to read and write short but bombastic things.

I hope it's enough for now, also hope I'll manage here.

Not to forget, the important thing, I don't write for someone to like it, I write because it's helping me, and I'm super happy if it can help someone else too )


----------



## Nickie

Welcome to the forums, Lara.


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Lara, and welcome to WF.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Hello Lara, welcome to the forum - Remember, if you are going to use profanities, don't forget to signpost them in your title, or you will feel the wrath of the moderators...

Your English looks a lot better than my Serbian - It would be nice to see some Serbian poetry in translation (There is an international prize for poetry in translation,  The Corneliu M Popescu Prize for Poetry in Translation - Worth thinking about), find yourself an unknown Serbian poet and use the art of translation to help you write your poetry in English if poetry is, as they say, your bag...


----------



## LaraSoti

Thanks you all for the welcome. I'm happy to read and also give you something to read. Bloggsworth are you learning Serbian?
And yes, thanks for advice and the information about he Corneliu M Popescu Prize for Poetry in Translation I will check it for sure!


----------



## Bloggsworth

LaraSoti said:


> Thanks you all for the welcome. I'm happy to read and also give you something to read. Bloggsworth are you learning Serbian?
> And yes, thanks for advice and the information about he Corneliu M Popescu Prize for Poetry in Translation I will check it for sure!



After 67 years I'm just about getting to grips with English - I have no facility for foreign languages, though I'm good at accents (what a waste!), but I could probably fix the wheel-bearings on your car...


----------



## LaraSoti

Bloggsworth said:


> After 67 years I'm just about getting to grips with English - I have no facility for foreign languages, though I'm good at accents (what a waste!), but I could probably fix the wheel-bearings on your car...



Haha, thank you. If I ever had a problem with wheel-bearings I will let you know so you can help me. And if you want to learn Serbian (or someone does) I can also help you with that too.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Lara, welcome! Writing for yourself is the best reason to write.


----------

